# Need help splitting 1 MP3 into 2



## ANT (Dec 19, 2007)

I have an mp3 (D.A. Carson - The use of the OT in the NT) that I would like to burn onto an audio CD so I can listen to it at work ... This is the 3rd one in the series, the 1st 2 fit on the 80 minute CD just fine ... But, I went to put this last message on and it is 120 minutes long.

Does anyone know of a program I can use to cut it in half to make 2 CDs of it? (Two 60 minute parts)?

Any help will be appreciated .... Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 19, 2007)

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder


----------



## ANT (Dec 19, 2007)

Thx for the link Rich ...
I downloaded it, split the file ...
BUT, I'm not really savvy in this department ...
I could not figure out how to save it as an MP3 file again ...
It kept trying to save it as an audacity file ...
and saying I needed to download something else ...


I'm kind of stuck again ...

Is it possible to burn an MP3 onto a DVD disk for a longer running audio time?


----------



## Nebrexan (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't have Audacity on this PC, but I think what I do is open the file, highlight part 1, choose Export as MP3 from the File menu, save as "Part 1", delete the selection, then Export the remainder as Part 2. There may be a more direct way to do it, though.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 19, 2007)

Nebrexan said:


> I don't have Audacity on this PC, but I think what I do is open the file, highlight part 1, choose Export as MP3 from the File menu, save as "Part 1", delete the selection, then Export the remainder as Part 2. There may be a more direct way to do it, though.


I don't have it in front of me either, but I think you'd want to select "Export Selection as MP3", from the File menu. As part of my learning curve, I selected Export as MP3 which exported the whole file.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 19, 2007)

Why not simply use an mp3 player? You could use the cassette converter to listen to it in the car or add external speakers to the mp3 players for work (coffee break I presume).

I leant an mp3 disc player (which plays normal CD'd as well to a friend at church).

I would use AUDACITY for splitting as well. However some sermons from semonaudio.com are a s low as 16 bit (128 is normal) and you might find problems converting and playing these.

I am interested in the subject - OT quotes in the NT - PM me if this is an interest of yours too.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 19, 2007)

ANT said:


> Thx for the link Rich ...
> I downloaded it, split the file ...
> BUT, I'm not really savvy in this department ...
> I could not figure out how to save it as an MP3 file again ...
> ...



Audacity as two options of interest, Export as MP3 and Export Selection as MP3. The second option allows you to select a region of theaudio file and just convert that selection to MP3. BTW, make sure you set the correct MP3 options, like bitrate. Otherwise you might get an unnecessarily large file. 

You will also need to install an MP3 encoder like Lame. See How do I download and install the LAME MP3 encoder?


----------



## ANT (Dec 19, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> You will also need to install an MP3 encoder like Lame. See How do I download and install the LAME MP3 encoder?




This is exactly what it was telling me, and I was at a loss of knowing what to do ... I'm gonna give it another shot.


----------



## ANT (Dec 19, 2007)

WooHoo!!! 

It Worked!

I downloaded the Lame dll and ... presto-chango ... It worked.
I'm a happy man!

Thanks everyone for the help in directing me in what to do!

I have already split it and burned them onto an audio CD ...
Now ... I'm excited to get to work.


----------

